

How to Get 5 Million People to Read Your Website - Matthew Inman, Oatmeal - mattgratt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYyJZOHgpco

======
spokey
That was disappointing. A nice survey of Oatmeal comics, but there was very
little "how to" information in this presentation.

